
Good Engineering Manager / Bad Engineering Manager - kareemm
http://deanhume.com/home/blogpost/good-engineering-manager---bad-engineering-manager/9123
======
stable-point
It's well worth reading the original 'Good Product Manager/Bad Product
Manager' chapter from 'The Hard Thing About Hard Things':
[https://a16z.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/good-product-
manage...](https://a16z.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/good-product-manager.pdf)

(It is also linked in the article, but I missed it first time through).

